# European iPhone in Canada



## kubricks (Oct 21, 2008)

Hoping for some info on this:

A friend of mine works for Apple in Europe and can get me a good price for an iPhone. It won't be tied to any service provider.

Would I be able to use this on a Canadian provider's (Rogers) plan when I return to Canada? Would it have to be an iPhone specific plan or would any SIM card from Rogers work.

Thanks.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

kubricks said:


> Hoping for some info on this:
> 
> A friend of mine works for Apple in Europe and can get me a good price for an iPhone. It won't be tied to any service provider.


Given their exchange rate versus ours, I have to wonder how good this deal will turn out to be. Still, a genuine unlocked iPhone is very nice.



> Would I be able to use this on a Canadian provider's (Rogers) plan when I return to Canada?


Should be able to. I'm running an unlocked 2G iPhone on Fido right now, so obviously it's possible (I'm on PAYGO so I don't have a plan). I should think any "smartphone" plan would do but HowEver is the person to speak to about this.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Any GSM sim will do but you will not get visual voice mail which Rogers has an exclusive on.

The bad thing is right now Rogers is the only GSM provider. The good thing is there will be a bunch of new players offering GSM in the next year.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

jimbotelecom said:


> Any GSM sim will do but you will not get visual voice mail which Rogers has an exclusive on.
> 
> The bad thing is right now Rogers is the only GSM provider. The good thing is there will be a bunch of new players offering GSM in the next year.


Judging by the pace of change in the industry up here, I think you're being VERY optimistic.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

The commission "CRTC" awarded spectrum licenses to Globalive, DAVE, Videotron and a few other players. Globalive will launch their first city this fall...likely Toronto.

Bell and Telus are going to have GSM offerings in Vancouver at the start of 2010 as they don't want to give Rogers "monopoly" rights to GSM visitors from around the world; the roaming revenues for GSM are in the range of $500,000,000 per year in Canada and Rogers gets it all.

Believe it or not we are going to have GSM competition.


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

*frequency*

will a european iphone be compatible for frequencies?


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

yes


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

boukman2 said:


> will a european iphone be compatible for frequencies?


Yes, all iPhones are "world" phones, with the GSM spectra 850, 900, 1800 and 1900 Mhz.


----------



## kubricks (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

While it's true that the exchange rate is bad at the moment, and even worse is that EU prices are generally more expensive than Canadian prices (even more expensive if you consider the average income per month) the discount is fairly substantial so all things considered I will still come out ahead - and with an unlocked phone 

Just needed to know it will work.


----------

